# Looking for some good books to read?



## karendenise (Apr 8, 2009)

I am looking for some suggestions. I really like the romance genre, especially with a paranormal twist. I love Charlaine Harris, Nora Roberts. I just started reading Nicholas Sparks and I am reading through them quickly. I was just wondering if anyone has any suggestions. I also like sci-fi and fantasy. Harry Potter series being one of my favorites.
Thanks:book::-k


----------



## DarkDyer (Apr 8, 2009)

I liked Patrick Rothfuss, "Name of the Wind". It had some romance. I also liked Terry Brooks' "Elfstones of Shannarah". All of his books have good romance.


----------



## karendenise (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks. I'll check them out.


----------



## Kayleigh7 (Apr 8, 2009)

Here are my favorites

Patricia Cornwell, she is amazing
Tami Hoag
James Patterson
Nicholas Sparks
Nora Roberts
Frank Peretti (The Oath was good)
Sara Gruen (Water for Elephants)
Tess Gerritsen

and lately i've been reading Jack Ketchum's books. Warning: his books are highly disturbing.


----------



## DarkDyer (Apr 8, 2009)

If you want disturbing, read some of Strotha's work.


----------



## Coyoteofthenine (May 12, 2009)

Rachel Caineis's Weather Wardens books are really good.   Patricia Briggs and Carrie Vaughn books are me and my wife both like to the point of fighting to be the first to read them.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (May 21, 2009)

Currently read A Whisper of Roses by Teresa Medeiros. It's a romance, and it's got a great story. Also read Ransom by Julie Garwood. That one's got a great story too.


----------



## Niko90 (Jun 8, 2009)

I just finished reading the Pendragon Adventure by D.J. MacHale, and I'm reading the Stravaganza series by Mary Hoffman. Try reading the ones not too "mainstream", they are usually really good.


----------



## Firewriter23 (Aug 19, 2009)

Here are two great books that I enjoyed:

"Wednesday Letters" by: Jason Wright

"Next Thing on My List" by: Jill Smolinski


----------



## Jones (Aug 19, 2009)

"American Gods" by Neil Gaiman.  Really twisted sort of romance happening in that one.  The most paranormal book I've ever read.


----------



## kidstaple (Aug 23, 2009)

I would recommend going to local bookstore and looking around. They have a whole slew of choices, especially in the paranormal/sci-fi/fantasy romance sub-genres, you just have to be patient and read through until you find something that you like. But, I would highly suggest _Rhapsody_ by Elizabeth Haydon, and also the _Sookie Stackhouse_ novels by Charlaine Harris and _Sebastian_ by Anne Bishop.


----------



## ThePinkBookworm (Nov 4, 2009)

For romance books, try Liz Clark Higgs, with the first book in a historical romance story called Thorn In My Heart, awesome book!

As for sci-fi, I would suggest Eragon, since you like Harry Potter. 

Hope these helped, they are the top of both of those categories for me.

:read:


----------



## Ungood (Nov 6, 2009)

The Mortal Instruments Series seems good. I have enjoyed the one book I have read of it, City of Bone. Still looking for other book, I might buckle and buy it from amazon.com


----------



## Bagit (Nov 7, 2009)

Book one of The Eduring Flame series by Mercedes Lackey and James Mallory. Its called The Phoenix Unchained. I found it at Barnes&Noble for $6. 

I also picked up one by Simon Green (The Man With The Golden Torc) for $6, but haven't started it yet. Look on the bargain aisle or table. These two were hardbacks. 

The original Conan was there too, in a big paperback. It was $13. I got it a few months ago Order them online if you have to. They should keep you occupied for a few weeks or so.


----------



## Mira (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm almost a little bit afraid to post this here, because it's almost sort of embarrasing to admit (but I'll do it anyways, because who's to tell me what sort of books I should like), but I really, really love Jodi Picoult, and from what you wrote, you might as well. 

You might also want to try something like Pride and Prejudice, it's one of the greatest love stories I've ever read personally.


----------

